# طرق التحكم بدفة الاتجاه



## Mrs. Engineer (18 مارس 2006)

Alsalam Alajkom
Here is a topic about how to control a rudder in the aircraft, i hope you will find benefits in it​


----------



## جاسر (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير أختي الفاضلة, ما قدرت أنزل الملف 

سأجرب في وقت آخر, شكراً جزيلاً 

دمتِ بخيرٍ


----------



## مصراوى2006 (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقه فعلا الملفات مش بتنزل

ولكن الواضح ان حضرتك عندك معلومات شيقه 

فاياريت لو ممكن اكلم حضرتك على الميل لان فى اسئله كتيرة عندى محتاجه 

اجابة

ولكى جزيل الشكر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engine (19 مارس 2006)

hi .... it's really an important thing and more useful for these students who doing AME course again thanx and waiting more iteresting topics for the future ......


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (19 مارس 2006)

Because of the problems with downloading the topics i will put them once more.i hope this time nobody will have problems​


----------



## altalhi (19 مارس 2006)

thank u usefull link


----------



## جاسر (20 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

لم أستطيع تحميله لكن استعرضته خلال المتصفح حقيقة موضوع ممتاز
بمعنى الكلمة تنسيق, اسلوب, ولغة واضحة ...


----------



## kasper (20 مارس 2006)

أختي الكريمه 
تم التحميل لكن الملف فاضي 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جاسر (20 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

هناك حلان

1. فتح المرفق ولكن لا تحفظه فقط استعرضه باختيارك "فتح"

2. جرب الملف المضغوط


----------



## جاسر (20 مارس 2006)

يبدو هناك مشكلة في المنتدى إن شاءالله تُحل


----------



## المهندس (26 مارس 2006)

يمكن ارفاق الملف ..

لا يوجد هنالك مشكلة 

اعمل Ctrl+f5 للصفحة ..
و سيعمل معك إن شاء الله ..


وتحيااااااتي


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (26 مارس 2006)

تم حفظ الملف without any problem 

مشاركة جميلة ومفيدة 

أشكركم جزيل الشكر ... وبالتوفيق


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم التحميل بنجاح ... 

وسأرفعه لكم .. مضغوطا :3: لعل وعسى أن تستطيعوا تحميله 

الحجم ... 209 كيلوبايت فقط


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (26 مارس 2006)

This topic take of me one monthe of searching andwriting
i hope you will like it


----------



## almutaz (1 أبريل 2006)

Thats great as I have posted my message earlier, but this time telling you frankly i did not know that you have written it yourself, PERFECT GREAT JOB


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (1 أبريل 2006)

Thank you almutaz, i am happy for your recomendation


----------



## rami777 (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا 
..........................


----------



## EngUtility (8 أبريل 2006)

I think this is very interesting topic to discuss, but the most interesting is how to desgin these controls and controls surfaces and the calculation of the of the surfaces angles during take-off, Crusing and landing.


----------



## كالاسد (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكوووره وااااااااااااااايد على هالفايل الحلو


----------



## 3adel (1 مايو 2006)

موضوع جيد . رغم استعمال بعض المصطلحات المعربة التي لم افهمها . لكنني لاحظت ان الموضوع لم يشمل شرح الانظمة الاخرى المستعملة خصوصا التحكم الرقمي الحديث . و هي دعوة لتوسيع النقاش و تبادل المعلومات مستقبلا
تحياتي


----------



## xaion jacks (9 مايو 2006)

da topic was fantastic iam anew eng at da frist year and i like 2 be an aircrafts eng!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xaion jacks (9 مايو 2006)

[GRADE="0000FF DC143C 32CD32 DC143C 4169E1"] 
that topic was so fantastic and very good (iam anew eng at suez canal univesity at the frist year)and i hope 2 be an aircrafts eng!!!!
[/GRADE]


----------



## مغرور (21 مايو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه شرح ممتاز


----------



## م المصري (25 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لك علي عملك الرائع


----------



## eldaly (17 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه
وياريت الى عنده فكره عن نفس الموضوع (طرق التحكم بدفة الاتجاه) لاكن عن الهيليكوبتر


----------



## حسين الحمد (6 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على هل الموضوع اللي مايتقدر بثمن (وجزاك الله ألف خير )


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع 
لك الشكر مهندستنا الفاضله


----------



## tariqsamer (10 فبراير 2008)

في مشكلة بالتحميل ومشكور على جهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

موضوع شيق يستحق العناء وشكرا على الجهد الواضح في الموضوع


----------



## eldaly (17 فبراير 2008)

مونامور قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
> استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره



الكهرباء في الطائرة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكهرباء في الطائرات الكبيره يتم انتاجها عن طريق مولدات"GENERATORS" خاصه تدار في كل محرك وموصله بمحول لتحويل التيار من ثابت الى متردد لان الطائرات تحتوي على اجهزه تعمل على التيارين المتردد والمستمر ..

****ولكن لنساءل كيف يتم تشغيل الطائره في البدايه وما هو مصدرالطاقه؟

في كل طائره يوجد بطاريات ضخمه تديرشيئايسمى" AUXULARY POWER UNIT " او " APUيسمىوحدة الطاقة الاضافية يمكن رؤيته في خلفية الطائره واضحا وهومولد يعمل على هذه البطاريات وبعد الحصول على الطاقه من هذاالمولد وبعد تشغيل المحركات وبعد بدء المولدات الاساسيه يتم اقفال اوقطع الكهرباء من هذا المولد الاحتياطي ويكون اعتمادالطائره على المولدات الاساسيه لكل محرك...وعادة يستخدم في الحالات الطارئه عند فقد التيار من جميع المولدات الرئيسيه .....وعموما الانظمه الكهربائيه في الطائره لا تختلف عن الانظمه الكهربائيه العاديه في انتاج الطاقه والمحولات وانواع التيارات ووجود ما يسمى بال " bus-bar " و " bus-tie " في المحولات وكذلك التمديدات الااانها تخضع لاشد المقاييس من اجل السلامة .

اما عن الحمايه من الصواعق فمعضم الطائرات مصممة للتخلص من شحنات الصواعق والبرق وذلك بوجود ما يسمىبال " STATIC WAKES " وهي تعمل على " DISCHARGING " للشحنات الخارجيه لكن الاماكن المعدنيه مثل الاجنحه والمحركات فانها تكون خطيره جدا على الطائره اذا ما تعرضت لشحنات البرق وبجود ايضا ما يسمى بال " WAKES " وذلك للتخلص من الشحنات الاستاتكيه ..

صورة لطائرة الخطوط اليابانيه وهي تتعرض لصاعقه كهربائيه
بعد اقلاعها مباشره من المطار 

اما التأريض في الطائرات فهو لا يختلف كليا عن اي نوع من انوع التأريض العاديه ...فيتم توصيل اي من اطراف الطائره بالارض بموصل كهربائي الى الارض وعادة لايتم توصيل الطائره الا في حالة وجود صواعق في الجو او متوقعه ... او عند تعبئتها بالوقود ....

منقول للافاده


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (3 أبريل 2008)

Thank You 

But Why Do You Speak English


----------

